
Decolonizing Mars: Are We Thinking About Space Exploration All Wrong? - ilamont
https://gizmodo.com/decolonizing-mars-are-we-thinking-about-space-explorat-1830348568
======
BLKNSLVR
If you find this topic interesting, I highly suggest read The Mars Trilogy by
Kim Stanley Robinson. It covers a number of the issues that are touched upon
in this brief article.

(I'm only part-way through the second book, but it's been a very interesting
read up to this point)

